# Show you Muscle (cars)



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive got 2..
82 El camino & a 2002 W6s Trans Am
if anyone has a SBC tunnel ram ya wanna sell..holla..


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

don't care for the trans am, but that el camino is pretty sweet. one of these days i'm going to buy me a '67 gto, or a '70 chevelle, or something like that.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here is my 1969 Buick Skylark.
She has a 1976 455 big block with a mild cam, TA aluminum manifold, all wiring redone, 700r4 tranny with a 3.24 posi rear end.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Not mine, but my brother's shelby cobra. The real deal!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

1999 corvette


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

*2001 WS6*

Fun car.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

saw a restored Dodge Super Bee on the loop Friday - wish I could have grabbed the camera.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

*Showing her muscles!*

My wife showing her muscles!










Oops, this is for cars...my bad, please accept my apologies.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

now that's sweet.



ripleyb said:


> Not mine, but my brother's shelby cobra. The real deal!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's my 80 Vette gettin ready ta go fishin....


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

Heres a real muscle car, my 1970 Plymouth Duster and my BIL 1969 Charger. MOPAR or No Car!!!


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

Not exactly a muscle car but plenty fast and fun. Roto top Qvale Mangusta, 2005, number 264.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Man,, that aint no muscle car..... come on sohn

:slimer::rotfl::slimer::rotfl:



crhfish said:


> Not exactly a muscle car but plenty fast and fun. Roto top Qvale Mangusta, 2005, number 264.


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

I know its not a "real" muscle car. Does have a high HP ford V-8 though. Very light and quick.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

cute


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll get some of mine up,before and after.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

^ shallow sport has a sweet chevelle. that's what i want.



crhfish said:


> Not exactly a muscle car but plenty fast and fun. Roto top Qvale Mangusta, 2005, number 264.


my grandmother has one of those.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's mine which the wife calls 'my mid life crisis toy' cause I bought it for myself the Chistmas I turned 50. 390 auto pb ps


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

texas32 said:


> Here's mine which the wife calls 'my mid life crisis toy' cause I bought it for myself the Chistmas I turned 50. 390 auto pb ps


 1970? very nice.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

1978 AMC Gremlin... More muscle than a Schwarzenegger movie....Need I say more?


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> 1970? very nice.


Sorry about that - it's a '69 Mach I


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*68.....*

1968....street car


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

djduke47823 said:


> 1968....street car


that's very nice, also. 327?

to everyone ... please post a description with your photo: year, model, engine size, transmission, original, restore, etc.

thanks.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Can't get get my camera to work,mine is a 1970 454 LS5 4SPD no A/C car Astro blue with white stripes numbers matching.It's a Baltimore car sold in Tenn.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Barnacle Bill said:


> 1978 AMC Gremlin... More muscle than a Schwarzenegger movie....Need I say more?


Learned how to drive in the same car out in a open field.


----------



## BIGBADZ71 (Sep 18, 2009)

*not what you consider a muscle car but*

well this is the car im the crew chief for and yall wont cosider it a muscle car but its making as much or more power than any of the cars yall posted... no disrespeceted intended in that comment.. but its a 1992 honda civic hatch with a 1.8l turboed engine. it has a 73 mm turbo and made 812 hp on the dyno.. havent made a good pass on it working out the suspenson bugs.. best pass to date is a 10.7 with no 4th gear coast threw after the 1/8th mile.. it was pulling hard figuring up times wise it would have been a 9.8 sec pass...

















here is a dyno video


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Had to put in my 95' Impala SS Last of the true muscle cars!


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

'72 with 526" BBC









'76 with 406 SBC









All 3 of them with the '81 in the middle waiting on a resto.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The picture says it all.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

fishingcacher said:


> The picture says it all.


Joe Dirt?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i haven't seen a pacer on the road in quite a long time. if i'm not mistaken, the amc pacer made the list of one of "the 50 worst cars of all time." that's a ignominious classic.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

some newer style muscle sorry for crappy pic took with the phone.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

*76 Oldsmobile Cutlass*

Here's another one! Owned this since 82 finally did a complete overhaul that took 3 yrs. 76 Olds Cutlass Supreme 455 .030 over ported and polished big valve heads. Mild cam, edelbrock torker,street avenger 770,msd ignition,and heddman headers, and 10.50 pistons. 350 turbo with all the goodies and 3200 stall with a 3:42 posi. It's a real sleeper 12.90's in the 1/4' love it when my daughters ride with me and say burn rubber dad.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Besides my avatar, I have some to down load tomorrow.
Its a 59 Vette restored form a mess. Every nut and bolt replaced. Power comes from a warmed over 350, holley injection, and AC. I built it to drive. 
Colors are Viper blue with 98 Jeep Grand in the coves.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*89 Lambo*

V12


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

1964 chevelle drop top, 355 ci with lots of goodies, muncie 4 speed, pictures taken at work in the parking lot, its my work car sometimes.
second picture shows the ghost flames


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

BIGBADZ71 said:


> well this is the car im the crew chief for and yall wont cosider it a muscle car but its making as much or more power than any of the cars yall posted... no disrespeceted intended in that comment.. but its a 1992 honda civic hatch with a 1.8l turboed engine. it has a 73 mm turbo and made 812 hp on the dyno.. havent made a good pass on it working out the suspenson bugs.. best pass to date is a 10.7 with no 4th gear coast threw after the 1/8th mile.. it was pulling hard figuring up times wise it would have been a 9.8 sec pass...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe not every car! this one still has drum brakes will run a 9.90 on the throttle stop. this is the slowest of the three they have. believe it is a 63 but they also have a 65 so i may have them confused on which is which, they are both red.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

ripleyb said:


> Not mine, but my brother's shelby cobra. The real deal!


That is sweet...I rode in one of Jerry Moores big block Shelby Cobras years ago and man what a ride!


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

Never easy said:


> maybe not every car! .


I was thinking the same thing but wasn't going to flick boogers :brew:


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

This was my 1982 Mustang GT I had for a long time back in the 80's and 90's...had to sell the car and cut the hair to get a job...LOL! Paint was by Milburns in Pasadena and the engine was a bored and stroked 302 with ported and polished heads, Cheby valves (had to fly cut the tops of the pistons), a Lunati cam, real headers and dual exhaust, etc. pushed the car to the low 12's in the quarter on engine when I could hook it.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

texas32 said:


> Here's mine which the wife calls 'my mid life crisis toy' cause I bought it for myself the Chistmas I turned 50. 390 auto pb ps


Nice!:dance:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Ox, you should work on paving that driveway of yours if you got nice cars


----------



## protruk (Apr 25, 2006)

How bout a muscle truck? It's my 1964 chevy short wheel base. 357ci with vortec heads and other goodies.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

How about a bone stock Mustang GT?
Son's car we got a few months ago...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Lots of nice looking cars!!!!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Here's my 80 Vette gettin ready ta go fishin....


oh man, that is just wrong....

a


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

you have to be a real dork to not mind being seen driving down the road with a kayak strapped to the top of your vette.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I call BS on the kayak photo, it's not even strapped


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I call BS on the kayak photo, it's not even strapped


meh, that old Corvette is prolly so slow it doesn't need straps.

a


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

lordbater said:


> oh man, that is just wrong....
> 
> a





mastercylinder said:


> you have to be a real dork to not mind being seen driving down the road with a kayak strapped to the top of your vette.





speckle-catcher said:


> I call BS on the kayak photo, it's not even strapped


I think ya'll just didn't get J.Q.'s funny. S.C. called it. It's just sittin' up there on a blanket with no rack or straps. At least he's color coordinated! :biggrin:


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Hope this will work


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

'65 FF Shelby Cobra Replica



















:cheers:


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Black 67 RS/SS 350 4 speed
Red is a 68 RS 
White convertable is a 67 RS/SS 396 (replaced with a 468) 4 speed


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Tombo said:


> Hope this will work


saweeeeet, 1958?

we need some progress pics of this one..

Andrew


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

lordbater said:


> saweeeeet, 1958?
> 
> we need some progress pics of this one..
> 
> Andrew


X2. The difference between the avatar picture and the one on the trailor looks like a ton of work.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1st pic my old racetruck, 91 Chevy, had 406 with 300 shot, best run in 4500lb truck-10.77 1/4mile. Still had a/c and was a daily driver.

2nd my 69 Camaro, no motor yet, getting a LS1 installed, been restored floor up tho.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

The kid's first car (last summer). It now has new ponies. We have been having fun on www.latemodelrestoration.com and going to swap meets.





 Most  of the interior is done and he put new locks on it yesterday.

He is still looking for a '79 bandit-type trans-am. He knows they are junk, but he has some plan in his head to fix it up. We'll likely do that next year, after my job situation clears up (learned 15 minutes ago that i'm getting laid off).


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

rockhound76 said:


> The kid's first car (last summer). It now has new ponies. We have been having fun on www.latemodelrestoration.com and going to swap meets.
> 
> Most of the interior is done and he put new locks on it yesterday.
> 
> He is still looking for a '79 bandit-type trans-am. *He knows they are junk*, but he has some plan in his head to fix it up. We'll likely do that next year, after my job situation clears up (learned 15 minutes ago that i'm getting laid off).


Bite yo tongue! Big Bird stickers, spoilers, a shaker hoods make any car faster! :slimer: Those 76/79 Burt Reynolds Specials have been on my all-time favorites short list since I was a kid and they were new! :smile:


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

71 Cuda


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

My first car was a 89 GT man I love those cars!


rockhound76 said:


> The kid's first car (last summer). It now has new ponies. We have been having fun on www.latemodelrestoration.com and going to swap meets.
> 
> Most of the interior is done and he put new locks on it yesterday.
> 
> He is still looking for a '79 bandit-type trans-am. He knows they are junk, but he has some plan in his head to fix it up. We'll likely do that next year, after my job situation clears up (learned 15 minutes ago that i'm getting laid off).


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

I own www.texasperformanceevents.com so a few of these are members cars...we are making a 2010 TPE Calendar right now...here are a few shots.

1st - My Trans Am
2nd - My GN
3rd - Member Richs 450whp Evo / Melody modeling
4th - member - Los' Viper
5th - Member - Paco/Eric's 500+whp SRT4's / Melody-Vanessa modeling
6th - Member - George's 09' Hennessey Challenger / 915whp full race tune street car / 426 hemi/ F1 direct drive Procharger.

I have the following

2002 Collector Edition Trans Am - 6.0L / Supercharged / Nitrous (800 total WHP Capable) street car 
1987 Buick Grand National - About 660whp - High 9sec street car.
1969 Chevy Pro-Street Fleetside P/U - 468CI / 550hp


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Those lil Neon super tuners are nasty lil suckers...
Had 1 jump me by 4 links on the freeway b4 I spanked past him


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

Both of these are high 10 / low 11 sec capable runners.......probably 2 of the top 5 fastest in this entire area. the red one is supposedly 2nd quickest in the state for SRT's. I pulled them both in the TA on motor...no nitrous.


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

'07 Hammerhead


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

good pic of the Viper with Catie modeling.......


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

good pic of the Viper with Catie modeling....... 

Dang I want one of those.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

mudhog said:


> good pic of the Viper with Catie modeling.......
> 
> Dang I want one of those.


yep! both would be fine. very nice lookin car too. probably the best viper i have seen yet.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

02txceta said:


> I own www.texasperformanceevents.com so a few of these are members cars...we are making a 2010 TPE Calendar right now...here are a few shots.
> 
> 1st - My Trans Am
> 2nd - My GN
> ...


I'm not an EVO guy (I have an STI), but that one is sweet. If I wasn't messing with my kid's 'stang, I'd be putting some more into the Subie. I already asked my wife for a Cobb Stage II kit. We'll see...


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I like Catie....:cop:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


>


You could not pay me enough money to drive one of those in Houstons traffic!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

1999 Ford Mustang Cobra, fairly stock...:biggrin:


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

2009 Corvette C6/Z51 6 speed. Stock right now, deciding on a forced induction set up.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

lordbater said:


> saweeeeet, 1958?
> 
> we need some progress pics of this one..
> 
> Andrew


I built this car Pre Digital camera and I can't find any pics in my closet. Took me about three years to finish. Body lifts off the frame on to a rolling work table I built to roll around the shop. 
Sorry but I sold this car so I could retire to Texas. 
I can tell you its alot easier to install an engine/transmission on a bare frame.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> You could not pay me enough money to drive one of those in Houstons traffic!


That car was built or sold by BMW right?

a


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My son's 1994 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo 650 rwhp!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yes,



lordbater said:


> That car was built or sold by BMW right?
> 
> a


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Newbomb Turk said:


> 2009 Corvette C6/Z51 6 speed. Stock right now, deciding on a forced induction set up.


That's a sharp looking car there............


----------



## 69HEMI-R/T (May 25, 2004)

Pic of my car before I started the restoration. Still on the rotisserie geting bodywork done. Original, numbers-matching Hemicar.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I just saw this on the news....300 mph street legal?? Whoa.

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/video?id=7121837


----------



## KD (Aug 11, 2005)

*G8 GXP*

Modern muscle car...unfortunately already extinct. LS3 motor, auto trans, mods just starting. As fun as my old '71 Chevelle in a straight line, but will turn and stop too!


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

You win



69HEMI-R/T said:


> Pic of my car before I started the restoration. Still on the rotisserie geting bodywork done. Original, numbers-matching Hemicar.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Couple more.
1. A clean 2 door Tahoe I had in 98-99. 5 in drop infront and 6 in the rear with 17in Impala wheels. Look close it also had some nice Ghost Scallops. Thats my 1st boat!

2. One of 8 engines 406's that went in my race truck I had posted.
I still have #9 built in my garage on the stand since 2001.


----------



## Closer_2001 (Jul 15, 2008)

txflats said:


> Here's another one! Owned this since 82 finally did a complete overhaul that took 3 yrs. 76 Olds Cutlass Supreme 455 .030 over ported and polished big valve heads. Mild cam, edelbrock torker,street avenger 770,msd ignition,and heddman headers, and 10.50 pistons. 350 turbo with all the goodies and 3200 stall with a 3:42 posi. It's a real sleeper 12.90's in the 1/4' love it when my daughters ride with me and say burn rubber dad.
> 
> View attachment 243887
> 
> ...


My old man had a '79 Cutlas Calais and an '83 Calais, both with buckets, floor, rally gauges and some mods (back in the day). I really like this one! :cheers:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

69HEMI-R/T said:


> Pic of my car before I started the restoration. Still on the rotisserie geting bodywork done. Original, numbers-matching Hemicar.


I LIKE!!!!!! .Nothing like these big block metal muscle cars.My 70 SS handles like a boat and doesn't stop on a 1/2 dollar,but sure looks cool trying....


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Running a little behind, but here is my entry. 1969 Plymouth Road Runner converible, 383 engine, 727 auto, with 3.23 posi. 1 of 1,111 383 automatic convertibles made. There were only 12 or 13 Hemi Road Runner convertibles made. If I only had one of those. Thanks - 69rrvert


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

BIGBADZ71 said:


> here is a dyno video


This must be the one I read about on "The Gossip" a few weeks ago that Joe Golden is scared to let come out and play in his events. Thanks - 69rrvert


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I dont consider my cars a muscle car but shes a mighty fine sports car.

Shes bone stock corvette. HID kit and killer stereo system.. 



I also have a 98 camaro what was a new age muscle car. forged motor, big stall, ect.. But watched it let go a bearing on a dyno tune so i parked it.. Had some real good times in it. Ill never sell it.. Ill see if I can find some pics.


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

My old car....before I got my truck.


----------



## BIGBADZ71 (Sep 18, 2009)

*you are right*



69RRVERT said:


> This must be the one I read about on "The Gossip" a few weeks ago that Joe Golden is scared to let come out and play in his events. Thanks - 69rrvert


its not joe who wont let us race its the guys at strictly performance building a class around there cars... i have no problem with joe or the txdrl just a prblem with scritcly and there rules...


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Finally got to scan the pics of my 69 Z28. Original numbers. Was originaly Maroon with red interior(yuk) and changed to 69 camaro dark metalic blue with black/white houndstooth interior. 

Can anyone identify the induction system?


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Not sure if it qualifies as a muscle car, but this thing would outrun most cars on the road.

1977 Dodge Monaco. 440 Interceptor. I don't think I ever ran the car in 3rd gear more than 4 times. But the sound of that Thermoquad carb hitting 4 barrels was something else.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Tombo said:


> Finally got to scan the pics of my 69 Z28. Original numbers. Was originaly Maroon with red interior(yuk) and changed to 69 camaro dark metalic blue with black/white houndstooth interior.
> 
> Can anyone identify the induction system?


Kinda looks like a Crossfire set up they used on the Camaro's in the 80's, but I'm sure it isn't one.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

gitchesum said:


> Kinda looks like a Crossfire set up they used on the Camaro's in the 80's, but I'm sure it isn't one.


 I can tell you it was not a crossfire setup and it was factory stuff.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Not the DZ crossfire? kinda hard to see,maybe a Yenko set up? i think i seen something like this on a Baldwin motion car?


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Factory set up for Trans Am racing. Looks cool, air cleaner was $500.00sad4sm, fouled plugs driving it. Engine would bog down below 4000 RPM's. Most over carbed engine I had (two 600 Holley double pumpers on a 302 cubic inch motor).


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a few cars but not pics of them all. A '73 Z-28 Camaro. A 1950 Ford Coupe. A couple classic trucks.
But here's a couple pictures of my Vettes.

The '72 was my daily driver for many years. (L-48 4-speed). It has 71,000 miles on the clock.

My Mom passed in '05. The '67 was her car she bought in '68. It's has 72,000 mile. 

I drove both of them last weekend :dance:


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tombo said:


> Finally got to scan the pics of my 69 Z28. Original numbers. Was originaly Maroon with red interior(yuk) and changed to 69 camaro dark metalic blue with black/white houndstooth interior.
> 
> Can anyone identify the induction system?


Wasn't it simply called "Cowl Induction"?

Some car came with a "flapper" in the hood that would open up. I don't remember what it was.

Below was my latest muscle car. A 1993 Vette. Engine was stock with only 305 horsepower. Not particularly powerful, but that thing would turn corners like it was on rails!

My wife's Cadillac STS with 320 hp Northstar engine would probably qualify as a muscle car too. That thing is fast!


----------



## boos2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> 2nd my 69 Camaro, no motor yet, getting a LS1 installed, been restored floor up tho.


When I get home (Im at work right now) I'll post some pictures of a project I've been working on with a buddy. We just finished dropping a H/C LS3 out of an 06 GTO into a 67 Camaro. We went all out on this car. Changed rear to 4 link w/ 9 inch, T56 tranny, hydro boost PS & brakes, rack & pinion, coil overs, etc.

other projects:
67 RS/SS vert with BBC 396
68 RS w/ BBC 427 (200 shot N20)
87 Grand National (bigger turbo etc)


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

ballard55 said:


> Wasn't it simply called "Cowl Induction"?
> 
> Some car came with a "flapper" in the hood that would open up. I don't remember what it was.
> 
> ...


Your thinking of the Chevelle....look at my avatar...:smile: Camaro's didn't come with the flapper and alot of Chevelles either it was an option but standard on the LS6 AND L78 cars...i beleive.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Tombo said:


> I can tell you it was not a crossfire setup and it was factory stuff.


Yes, Crossfire was fuel injected, Cross Ram was carb.

".............so was Chevrolet. They released for use with the 302 cu/in engine the _"2X4 CARBURETOR CONVERSION UNIT" PN #3940077_. The special "Cross Ram Induction" system was made available over the counter through Chevrolet parts departments as a "Heavy Duty Service" option beginning December 1967"

More at  Camaro Untold Secrets


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

1972 Chevelle SS 454 convertible. Real SS, originally a 350 car.

Sold this year


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

gigem87 said:


> 1972 Chevelle SS 454 convertible. Real SS, originally a 350 car.
> 
> Sold this year


Why did you sell it? i dont think i could ever sell my 70 SS....unless it was an emergency,nice ride. my buddy has a true Heavy Chevy 72 Chevelle.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Your thinking of the Chevelle....look at my avatar...:smile: Camaro's didn't come with the flapper and alot of Chevelles either it was an option but standard on the LS6 AND L78 cars...i beleive.


I know it's not a "car", but it's got some muscle in it. See my avatar.

For you Chevy guys, that's the first production year for 350 Chevy engine.

It's from a 1969 Camaro. Has the old "double hump" heads.

Engine cranks out about 400 hp. It has just enough cam lift to idle pretty rough. It sounds good with the Hedman headers.

Also has a TH-400 transmission. It's full time 4-wheel drive. Transfer case and drivetrain are from early 80's K5 Blazer.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

We built a jeep once with a 390 Amx engine in it.. the thing was an insane ride


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

Love all the Mopars! Heres mine nothing much a 1973 Dart Sport, customized to my liking. Color, rattle can flat black and no chrome. Cool looking at night and if theres a scratch just sand and add more paint. Not worried on damaging a $$$$$$ paint job. Just a fun toy that loves to drain my wallet.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Hey, Nobody Said It Had To Be Street Legal*

27T Supergas Roadster 9.20 1/4 Mile... 156 MPH

Man it was the most fun car out of a bunch.... including faster ones....
Supergas


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Supergas said:


> 27T Supergas Roadster 9.20 1/4 Mile... 156 MPH
> 
> Man it was the most fun car out of a bunch.... including faster ones....
> Supergas


Ill never forget my first 9 sec pass.. Man what a rush


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/texas...camaro-w-427-lsx-tvs-2300-blower-results.html

now that is my dream car! New and old muscle all in one


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone see that Vette sell for over a million on Mecum? Crazy!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Sold this a few years ago, 1972 nova 427 big block


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

from back in the late 60s

my 66 Malibu
327; Edelbrock w/Holley 780; fuely heads; headers; 373 gear; Muncie 254 4-speed
sure wish I had it back
sure wish Debbie still looked like that


----------



## 69HEMI-R/T (May 25, 2004)

Well, the restoration is mostly completed (you never really finish). I got it to this condition a couple of years ago but forgot about this thread.


----------



## kingchip (Apr 20, 2016)

Kinda new here, and maybe not your typical Muscle Car but my 81 Jeep CJ-7, built. 4.7 Stroker under the hood dyno's at 312 hp. Climbs like a goat, and quick on the street.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

69HEMI-R/T said:


> Well, the restoration is mostly completed (you never really finish). I got it to this condition a couple of years ago but forgot about this thread.


I am not really a Mopar guy but that is badass!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

69HEMI-R/T said:


> Well, the restoration is mostly completed (you never really finish). I got it to this condition a couple of years ago but forgot about this thread.


Wow

Beautiful car, would love to see it!


----------



## 69HEMI-R/T (May 25, 2004)

Thanks gigem87 ! I do drive it around Spring ever now and then.
Lots of "thumbs-up" and picture taking by the people I run in to with it. Stopping for gas is usually a long BS session with other patrons who want to see it a little closer.
It will "rock-and-roll with a professional rebuild on the motor (original to the car). Only went .0030 over on the bore but all top-of-the-line- components including a one-off CompCams hyd. roller cam and it dynos at [email protected]. Better hang on when you press the "loud pedal" to the floor !


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Since 69HEMI-R/T Restarted this I guess I need to post this one*

1965 GTO one of the first Muscle Cars.

These pictures are not very good due to glare but I will be posting this car up for sale as soon as I get the photos done.

It is my brother in laws car and due to health problems he cannot finish it..

He says it does not need much to be finished, but I do not know any of the details yet on the car except that it does have the Pontiac Historical Society paperwork and is a real GTO.

The paint is not original color, but is a true 65 color, Charcoal Blue and it is a 4 speed car.

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## 69HEMI-R/T (May 25, 2004)

That's a nice looking "GOAT" , Supergas. The '65's were a favorite of mine. Do you know the original color?


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Here You Go Tombo!*


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

I just picked up one I've wanted since I was a little kid. Luckily it was a pretty great find. Got it for a decent price from a old man that'd had it for 40 years got it home and found the build sheet and it's a original L89 car.



I had a pair of goats but my garage caught on fire and they gone.....


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*GTO Original Color*

Hemi,

According to the PHS documentation the original color was Parchment White with Red interior.

It originally was a 389 4 Bbl. with TH400 car but has been changed to a 455 Tri-Power with a 4 Speed. He or previous owner added Vintage Air, blows cold, and has power steering and brakes,, original drum brakes all around.

All body work, paint and complete interior, black, new suspension and brakes were done in the last 3 or so years, but he has hard time reassembling the car due to health problems and not able to get it finished or work on it. I think I have all of the emblems that are needed and some other parts that may go on it.

It was not a rotisserie redo, was done on the frame, but everything is there and there is no rust.. licensed, 1965 Texas Plates and driveable right now, just needs some TLC.

Would make someone a great week end or cruise night original muscle car.

As I said, I will try to get some good pictures soon and post them or put them in a Picasa album that I can send a link to.

If anyone is interested, PM me or email me: [email protected]

BTW, your Mopar is gorgeous.. Great Job. I thought about buying the GTO, but I have done half a dozen restores on various vehicles and and too dang old to any more.. besides, I have a pretty rare Tahoe LTZ with the 6.2 L9H engine that has a few mods and runs good enough for an old fart like me..

SG :texasflag


----------



## 69HEMI-R/T (May 25, 2004)

Sounds like a great car for someone to pick up that has the time and inclination to finish it. I am in the same boat as you with some physical issues due to a stroke in 2010 and its' residuals and age (turning 70 later this year! Gets real hard just to get down on a creeper to get under the car for simple things such as changing the oil or adjusting the brakes! Yes, my Charger still has manual drum brakes! Yikes !
With all the changes done to the GTO, you would not have to worry about factory correctness! Fixed up and freshened up, it would be a great cruiser!
Good luck with it!

Carl


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

2014 GT-500
662hp with a few mods
Top speed 200mph


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

boom! said:


> 2014 GT-500
> 662hp with a few mods
> Top speed 200mph


It looks mean just sitting there!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

1968. Full resto. Dropped a LS3 and T56 6 speed in it. Naturally aspirated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

1969 Nova


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

More of a sports car trying to be a muscle car. 2001 Bullitt


----------

